# Taste of the Wild



## JrPit (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering if any one can give reviews on this food that actually use it or used in the past.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Using it currently, but we're only into our 2nd bag. So far so good! We fed one bag of the wetlands, and now we're feeding the pacific stream stuff. Dogs like it, have solid poops, and look as good as they always have.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, so I'm looking at dogfood today, getting low on the Blue Buffalo and am thinking about switching after reading some negative stuff about it..... I figure that I should at least get my moneys worth outta it. So I call SadieBlues up and get her opinion on Innova, she loves it, and get the price she's paying and all of that. Well, I call up my favorite feed store, which is really outta the way, to get their price on what T is feeding, AND IT'S CHEAPER, LMAO, and uh I get to talking with the guy about EVO and the quality and price and he tells me that if I'm interested in 6star why not go TOTW. Appearantly it's the same price and size as Innova adult Large Bites. 30lbs for $46.99. So now I ask, does anyone have good experience with Taste of the Wild? If so, were you happier with WetLand or Prarie? Anyway, any advice will be appreciated, as dfa doesn't have any reviews on the stuff, just analysis. Thanks in advance.

-RedDoggy


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Okay, so I'm looking at dogfood today, getting low on the Blue Buffalo and am thinking about switching after reading some negative stuff about it..... I figure that I should at least get my moneys worth outta it. So I call SadieBlues up and get her opinion on Innova, she loves it, and get the price she's paying and all of that. Well, I call up my favorite feed store, which is really outta the way, to get their price on what T is feeding, AND IT'S CHEAPER, LMAO, and uh I get to talking with the guy about EVO and the quality and price and he tells me that if I'm interested in 6star why not go TOTW. Appearantly it's the same price and size as Innova adult Large Bites. 30lbs for $46.99. So now I ask, does anyone have good experience with Taste of the Wild? If so, were you happier with WetLand or Prarie? Anyway, any advice will be appreciated, as dfa doesn't have any reviews on the stuff, just analysis. Thanks in advance.
> 
> -RedDoggy


Sureeeeeeeeeeeeee RUB IT IN MY FACE WHY DON'T YOU hehehehehe I know nesone says he gets it cheaper than me as well. I have to travel 4 exits down and get it from a groomer. Because the closest place to me besides where I buy it from now is 45-60 minutes away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And the lady charges me 1.00 to pay by credit card lmfao on top of what I already pay. Oh well it's the price you pay for your kids but the good thing is she carries EVO as well so when I switch them over to EVO I can get it from her as well. Good Luck but I still say INNOVA KICKS A**


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought a bag of the salmon one for DaVinci as I can not get weight to stay on that guy. I thought it was kinda expensive but if he would maintain well it would be worth it. I mied his food for 4 days adding more TOW to it each day the second of just TOW he wouldn't eat I waited tried agian later he still turned up his nose. My sister tried to give it to her one lab but she refused to eat it too. Only one dog here liked the stuff.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

We used Taste of the Wild and our dogs LOVED IT! But we couldnt afford it, but when we get the money we're gonna do raw diet I think. I think we used Wetland what ever one had salmon in it. They wouldnt eat any other food after we gave them a sample of it.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I use TOTW.
It has been the only food that max's stomach could tolerate.
It's a bit pricey....but definately worth it. My only complaint is that it has an awful fish smell....but there are several varieties....i use pacific stream variety i think is what it's called (its blue...i dont have a bag sitting around).
Max's poop is solid and he is maintaining his weight. He has an ungodly amount of energy. If you have dogs that are sensitive to gluten, corn etc or just want a grain free diet...this is a wonderful food.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

ive been feeding it to my pup ever since i saw it n the shlef about a year ago. my pup is allergic to grain amonst other things. she eats the buffalo one and she doesnt seem to love it but its a solid choice for nutrition.. i just recently seen a new food by merric called before grain that seems to be alot like it just a few dollars cheaper and she seems to like that alot more so you might want to try that but since its so new i cant find many reviews on it


----------



## MrPitBull (Nov 2, 2008)

I am just getting ready to make a change to TOTW. I called a local Pet Supply store that does huge volumes and sells about every kind of food you can imagine. The owner suggested TOTW salmon. They sell the 30# bag for $33.99. I even called back and confirmed the price. I have 20 dogs and can tell ya if a food is any good. In a month or so I will let ya know.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

LOVE this food. I just switched to the Salmon.
Its GREAT, completely grain free.
Its a little pricey I spend about $55 for a 30lb bag but it is definatly worth it.
Here are the reviews
Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Still using TOTW pacific stream, and liking it a lot.


----------

